# Scenic route from Canmore to Nanoose Bay?



## itchyfeet (Feb 6, 2006)

We'll be in Canmore for a week touring the Banff/Jaspar area, leaving on 9/1 to go to Pacific Shores, checking in on 9/3. What would be the most scenic route?  Also, any suggestions for places to stay?  We'd like to stay two nights in one spot if this would work out.  Also, since this is a holiday weekend, how much time should be allow for the ferry to Nanoose Bay?  TIA


----------



## Dave M (Feb 6, 2006)

No question in my mind. 

Take Highway #1, which goes through Canada's Glacier National Park and has good scenery around almost every curve. Not as spectacular as the Icefields Parkway, but still a great touring option. Follow it all the way to the 6-mile connector between #1 and #5, near Hope, BC. Then on to Vancouver and the ferry to Nanaimo or Victoria. 

If you're pressed for time, you can get on #5 at Kamloops and cut off about 60-90 minutes of travel time.


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 6, 2006)

Take the number 1 highway all the way.  It's windy and slow but spectacular.  DO not take the #5 if this is the Coqualalla(sp) as it is only a way to get there faster and not nearly as scenic.  Take the time and enjoy the trip.


----------



## djyamyam (Feb 7, 2006)

*Kelowna*

I second the #1.  If you are leaving Banff on the 1st you could go halfway and stop in Kelowna for the 2 nights.  Great wine country and lovely.  You'll want to visit Yoho national park (just beyond Banff) and make sure you view Takakaw Falls.  It's worth the 30 minute stop.  

You'll want to pay the extra charge and pre-book your spot on the ferry to cross over the Island.  Otherwise, you'll have to wait in line for a couple hours and a few crossings because of the long weekend.


----------



## asp (Feb 8, 2006)

Plan some time to take the Gondola into the Fraser River at Hell's Gate.  I fight with my family every time we end up on the Coquihalla that I want to go the Fraser Canyon! (#1) the scenery is fabulous, and the trip down into the river is well worth it.   http://www.hellsgateairtram.com 
This web site has a pretty good trip planner for the area too.

IF you end up taking the Hope Princeton Highway (I think it is #3), then be sure to plan time to stop at the Hope Slide.  http://www.seethefraservalley.com/hope/slide/slide.htm 
This site only covers the lower fraser valley - the agricultural areas, not the canyon areas.

If you are interested in geology, this is a worthwhile diversion - 18 Km east of Hope, where all three of the highways interesect.


----------

